# Nationality through Marriage While Living Abroad



## JaneSeymor (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello fellow expats,

I have a question I have not been able to find an answer to online almost anywhere. If you are married to a German national and both of you have been living and working for a long time abroad (outside the EU) would you be able to apply for the German nationality after some years of marriage despite living abroad? If so, are there any requirements for doing so?

Thanks, 
J


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I found this with google in 2 minutes.....

Auswärtiges Amt - FAQ - I am married to a German national. Can I apply for German citizenship?

The answer is no, you need to German residence for which you will probably need a visa.


----------



## JaneSeymor (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Shel,

Firstly, thanks for the information. This information is also known to us and it's my bad that I didnt add the particularities that made me ask this question. Basically, I had a European permit for years while studying and working in Spain where my spouse and I lived together for years. Then I did my permit in Germany upon our marriage and we soon moved out of the EU for work for some time now. Now the question is with a permit in Germany yet while living abroad (both of us) would you qualify to apply for the German nationality?

Thanks again,
J


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneSeymor said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for the information. This information is also known to us and it's my bad that I didnt add the particularities that made me ask this question. Basically, I had a European permit for years while studying and working in Spain where my spouse and I lived together for years. Then I did my permit in Germany upon our marriage and we soon moved out of the EU for work for some time now. Now the question is with a permit in Germany yet while living abroad (both of us) would you qualify to apply for the German nationality?
> 
> ...


You have to live (and work) in Germany at the time of application and at the time a decision about your application is made.


----------



## JaneSeymor (Sep 5, 2014)

ALKB said:


> You have to live (and work) in Germany at the time of application and at the time a decision about your application is made.


ALKB, thank you for your reply. That actually answers my question. In that sense, Germany is a little different from France and Italy who both give the option to register in the embassies abroad as married expatriates and acquire the nationality after a long period than when living in the country. Anyways, if we decide to return to Germany we can consider opting for this...for now, we are traveling around 

Thanks again 
J


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

JaneSeymor said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for the information. This information is also known to us and it's my bad that I didnt add the particularities that made me ask this question. Basically, I had a European permit for years while studying and working in Spain where my spouse and I lived together for years. Then I did my permit in Germany upon our marriage and we soon moved out of the EU for work for some time now. Now the question is with a permit in Germany yet while living abroad (both of us) would you qualify to apply for the German nationality?
> 
> ...


Just to add to that: your German residence permit expired when you left Germany for more than six months.


----------



## JaneSeymor (Sep 5, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Just to add to that: your German residence permit expired when you left Germany for more than six months.


Sure, thats why we got a permission from the Ausländeramt to stay longer than 6 months abroad for work purposes. We will see what happens. Generally i dont need a visa to Germany since I am also Canadian. thanks again


----------

